# Euroleague Top16 Official thread



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

As our International forum will be down probably till the end of month and we have Top16 starting today and tomorrow, I thought maybe someone will care to post smth here too.

I never do predictions unless its beting, so I wont post percentages like Matis and Co does  But I can say what I beted for... that is combined bet of 3 events: Efes win vs Prokom, Marcus Brown of CSKA scores more than 15 points vs Barcelona and another one from football (soccer) Manchester United winning vs AC Milan.

Feel free to post anything about Top16 or Euroleague here :yes:


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> As our International forum will be down probably till the end of month and we have Top16 starting today and tomorrow, I thought maybe someone will care to post smth here too.


I hate when this happen... seriously Stuart and Matt should start gathering some donations or ssth. like that :yes: 



> I never do predictions unless its beting, so I wont post percentages like Matis and Co does But I can say what I beted for... that is combined bet of 3 events: Efes win vs Prokom, Marcus Brown of CSKA scores more than 15 points vs Barcelona and another one from football (soccer) Manchester United winning vs AC Milan.


1: Efes vs. Prokom=99%
2: Marcus Brown scores more than 15 points=75%
3: Manchester wins against Milan.... ....  ...

anyway I hope you'll win the bet 

I just hope CSKA will finally get beaten (does Greece4 know this forum? ), eventhoug if its against Barcelona...


----------



## joSeaN (Nov 17, 2004)

I never tought I would fall this low in my posting life


GO Zalgiris!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

I think Stuart will get IBN back up before March.......I HOPE!!!!!!

Anyway, there is still IBN chat.


----------



## ZZ (May 2, 2004)

Is it only me, or AEK win against Benneton comes as a very big suprise ??

ali nafi


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

ZZ said:


> Is it only me, or AEK win against Benneton comes as a very big suprise ??
> 
> ali nafi


I can only say... told you that AEK will surprise...


...actually I also said Benneton is going to dominate in top-16...  

...actually I've said it everything since I don't think if there is any possible option that I haven't mentioned yet  

btw. how come IBN run out of bandwith sooo fast?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Matiz said:


> btw. how come IBN run out of bandwith sooo fast?


I dont know if you noticed, but IBN was extremely active this month. Especially few flame threads were viewed and refreshed hundreds of time, so I expected that bandwith would run out earlier than the last day of month. But one week... wow I really didnt expect that...  

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Scores of Wednesday

F group

*Tau Vitoria - Climamio Bologna 84:74* 
Top scorers for Tau: Macijauskas 26 (5/8 3FG), Vidal 14, David 13, Scola 12, Calderon 10.
Top scorers for Climamio: Basile 28 (6/10 3FG), Vujanic 23 (4/6 3FG), Douglas 16 (4/6 3FG), Mancinelli 6.

G group

*AEK Athens - Benetton Treviso 83:75*
Top scorers for AEK: Hatzis 17, Zisis 17, Bailey 17, Nicevic 10, Lollis 10.
Top scorers for Benetton: Bulleri 13, Bluthental 13, Siskauskas 12, Soragna 11, Goree 10.

*Efes Pilsen Istanbul - Prokom Trefl Sopot 86:62*
Tops scorers for Efes Pilsen: Domercant 17, Prkacin 17, Peker 12, Kuqo 11, Arslan 10.
Tops scorers for Prokom Trefl: Jagodnik 21, Radojevic 12, Nemeth 9, Wojcik 8.


----------



## atlas70 (Aug 5, 2004)

my opinion on groups.

Group D:
Beat Maccabi and Cibona in their home very difficult. And They can beat Ulker twice...

Group E:
i think, CSKA will make their record 20-0. And they will reach final four. because Final Four in Moskow.

Barcelona and Real Madrid in same group. so, Scavolini have an advantage. Because spanish rivals will beat together in their home.

Group F:
Most difficult group. TAU, Panathinaikos and Climamio same level. i think, Panathinaikos and Climamio take 1 and 2.

Group G:
If Efes Pilsen can beat AEK in Greece, they will take 1st place. so, AEK and Benetton will figth for 2nd place. AEK is my favorite...


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Stuart better get IBN up again soon. 

My birthday is on Sunday and I expect a "Happy Birthday, CFFI" thread on there!!!!! :yes:

Also, Butters' BD is in a couple days and he needs a BD thread, too, even though I don't know if he comes around there, anymore. 

Oh yah....and it would be nice for IBN to be back up so we can talk Intl BB, too. 

Stuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu---arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrttttttttt!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrn-LT (Apr 24, 2004)

Zalgiris - Panathinaikos 73:84
:no: :no: :no:


----------



## beat CSKA (Feb 24, 2005)

What's wrong with Pana? Today they looked as buch of ***holes...And the crowd in Sport Centre got completely crazy in the end of match. Did they just overdo or wanted to prove something? 










MVP

P.S. There something devilish even his smile


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Good game by Real Madrid, though in the last minutes they wanted to lose the game... Gelabale, Fotsis and Reyes played great.
Barça sucks. Joan Montes should be in CIA's list of terrorists.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

I just wanted to say that about Montes... he kept Bodiroga in the game, forced Zizic while he clearly isn't ready to start in the first lineup... I also didn't quite get that Van den Hare experiment.

but anyway- it's a tough job to win if Bodiroga and Fu.cka are shooting 3/19... obviously this was the worst game by Bodiroga I've ever seen...



> What's wrong with Pana? Today they looked as buch of ***holes...


looks like somebody has a hard time facing the defeat...


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> MVP


Indeed the true MVP of the game... :upset: 
Now for real answer the question. Obradovic is one of the most influential persons in European basketball if not the most influental person between the coaches (together with Ivkovic) and Euroleague sends to this game Danko Radic and Milovoje Jovcic. More also its Top16, read TOP16, and whos the third ref... a guy from Israel, which has no experience at all, hes even not Top5 referee in Israel. But a rookie EL ref whistles in Top16 game together with 2 yugos in a match where Obradovic's team plays. Can it be more pathetic?  

And Matiz, if you had seen the game you wouldnt talk about anything else than the refs. EL refs are bad in most games, but they do mistakes for both teams usualy and here it was an obvious favoritism for one team.

Now back to the MVP. Do you know Danko Radic's brilliant career? Hes the most controversial ref in ULEBs history. AEK-Tau famous semifinal game in 2001, which had to be replayed. Radic was the senior ref in that game. Zalgiris-CSKA last season last regular season game and very crucial one. CSKA is coached by Ivkovic (who was coach of AEK in 2001), trails by 2 points and Zalgiris has the ball with 10 seconds to go. In those 10 seconds Radic managed to make 3 mistakes and CSKA wins the game. Tau-CSKA this season - Tau fans become so crazy after bull**** calls that they start throwing things at him. CSKA and Ivkovic wins the game and later Tau also gets fined by 20,000 euros. 

And he was the ref today... 
http://www.euroleague.net/noticia.jsp?temporada=E04&jornada=15&id=657
Zalgiris coach Sireika always refused to talk about refs, never complained before. But this time he couldnt stand it and said it all. These quotes in el.net are just few ones made (if you want I can translate others). 

Not saying that we would have won if refs were normal. Panathinaikos is still strong team, but when such absurd is going on, team just cant play. You score few poitns and then goes so crazy whistles that you are distracted for another 5 minutes.

People are calm in Lithuania mostly and there werent such thing before that all people in the hall would chanted "**** you referee". And today it lasted for whole 5 last minutes. Refs needed security (since when in Lithuania?) to leave the court... 

The only word today is "pathetic"...


----------



## Vanapagan (Aug 21, 2004)

So if Barca comes 2nd in group E and Maccabi wins group D, they have to play each-other for a final four spot

that will be fun :laugh:


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

AMR said:


> Good game by Real Madrid, though in the last minutes they wanted to lose the game... Gelabale, Fotsis and Reyes played great.
> Barça sucks. Joan Montes should be in CIA's list of terrorists.



We won Scavollini although we suffered too much at the end. Gelabale and Reyes were the best and Fotsis also played well. Meanwhile, Bennet was very loose and Bullock correct. He threw little but with good percentage.
And the next Thursday we will play in Barcelona. If we won that match I think we will be between the 8 best teams of Europe. :yes:


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

..........


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*You're cheating on me!*

Ah, so this is where you are... when things go bad.

I see how it is. :banana: (gotta get this for IBN but Josean would certainly abuse it)

Stuart


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: You're cheating on me!*



s a b a s 11 said:


> Ah, so this is where you are... when things go bad.
> 
> I see how it is. :banana: (gotta get this for IBN but Josean would certainly abuse it)
> 
> Stuart


can you get this one as well: :cheers: 

....pleeaaaasee


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

yeah... that one is pretty cool. i'll look into that.

i also like the following.

:curse: :naughty: :kiss: :whoknows: :rock: :greatjob: 

stuart


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Matiz said:


> I just hope CSKA will finally get beaten (does Greece4 know this forum? ), eventhoug if its against Barcelona...



Don't worry i'll let my friend greece4 now ...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Very good evening for the italians.

Bologna won vs. Tau with super Basile ( 26 points), while Benetton swept away AEK with the 20 points of Marlon Garnett and very good contributions from Andrea Bargnani and Goree.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

italianBBlover said:


> Very good evening for the italians.
> 
> Bologna won vs. Tau with super Basile ( 26 points), while Benetton swept away AEK with the 20 points of Marlon Garnett and very good contributions from Andrea Bargnani and Goree.


Don't forget Scavolini beating Real Madrid with the help of Hanno the great


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Barcelona vs. Scavolini Pesaro 87-101 :banana: 

Next week Pesaro vs. CSKA, the Bpa palas will be an Hell with 10,000 devils ... in fact Scavolini can reach the 1st place !!


----------

